# My birds (Pics) - Touraco, Quails, Parakeets & Finches



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Some of my current birds:

White Cheeked Touraco - my pride and joy, he is an absolute pain in the behind sometimes, a lot of work and quite costly to feed (and the fact I had to build an entire aviary for him!) but he's worth it!



















Red Rumped Parakeets - full of personality, quite cheeky and I have to keep a close eye on these, still quite a young pair, they laid one egg but haven't hatched any chicks yet - I hope they will raise some chicks in the spring.



















A few of the Zebra Finches - I've got 3 pairs and they raised about 8 chicks this year, bit cold now though but even though they're so small, they're always really cheerful and active and bring a bit of life to the place.



















Japanese Quail - nicknamed Dumb and Dumber and it suits them! These are great birds, a bit like a hoover, any seed, fruit or leafy stuff that gets dropped they're right on it. I get massive amounts of eggs from these (they're both female, so infertile) which all my monitors and skinks love. Not too bright though :lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

some stunning photos there...that first one is breath taking.

kinda has the look of orville to it aswell lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

He's so much brighter in the flesh, with bright red underside to his wings and tail, hard to get pictures though because he's also one of the bounciest birds I've ever seen and getting him to stand still for a photo is a nightmare. He eats 2 cricket tubs full of fresh fruit every single day though, alongside his softbill seed, feeding him berry based fruit in the winter costs a fortune, not to mention the fact that he calls like a whooping monkey whenever he hears phone sounds or ambulance sirens :lol2:but hey, he's worth it 

I've found another breeder in the UK and am hoping to get him a mate - I say him, but I haven't had him DNA sexed yet, so next time I need to catch him I'll get a few feathers and then in late spring/summer think about the possibility of another one and then maybe in 1-2 years time if they bond we might have a few chicks, that's my ultimate goal anyway. The only problem is that sometimes they reject their mates and can squabble so I may need to set up another aviary in case. And if they do bond... then I've got an empty aviary and I'll have to think of something to fill it! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Quails are hilarious.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Athravan said:


> He's so much brighter in the flesh, with bright red underside to his wings and tail, hard to get pictures though because he's also one of the bounciest birds I've ever seen and getting him to stand still for a photo is a nightmare. He eats 2 cricket tubs full of fresh fruit every single day though, alongside his softbill seed, feeding him berry based fruit in the winter costs a fortune, not to mention the fact that he calls like a whooping monkey whenever he hears phone sounds or ambulance sirens :lol2:but hey, he's worth it
> 
> I've found another breeder in the UK and am hoping to get him a mate - I say him, but I haven't had him DNA sexed yet, so next time I need to catch him I'll get a few feathers and then in late spring/summer think about the possibility of another one and then maybe in 1-2 years time if they bond we might have a few chicks, that's my ultimate goal anyway. The only problem is that sometimes they reject their mates and can squabble so I may need to set up another aviary in case. And if they do bond... then I've got an empty aviary and I'll have to think of something to fill it! :whistling2:


Thats brillant.
He really is a stunning bird. All of them are, but that photo is amazing, the fluff of the feathers is what does it for me i think.

I've got a article coming up soon in cage and aviary on turkey vultures in captivity and other birds of prey.

Good to see a bird section on the forum aswell, i think there really is a new wave of bird keepers coming about, the volume of keepers with pet chickens is madness now.
Hell i even sell 60+ quails a year as household pets now....they used to be only for my egg eating snakes.

Good luck with sourcing another mate for "it".


----------

